# A good taxidermist for Bobcats?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I got my first bobcat this weekend and I would really like to do a full body mount. Can anyone recommend a good taxidermist who can do realistic looking bobcats? I have seen a lot of bad ones!









I did find these guys: Wildlife Artist Studio of Taxidermy but it doesn't look like they have pricing or anything. I don't even know if its a taxidermist, a school for taxidermy or what. The photos of bobcats on that site look REALLY good though.

I'd appreciate any and all suggestions.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

I do bobcats! I am in Florida but I do take shipments. In fact, here is nice Missouri cat I mounted for my state competition last month. Took a high second-place for the cat and 1st place for habitat. You can check out my website at willinghamstaxidermy.com for more examples of my work. But if you want to find a more local taxidermist, try going to taxidermy.net and click on "taxidermists", where you can find a listing of taxidermists for each state.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrads Chris. That is a great looking cat .


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

FLTaxidermist said:


> I do bobcats! I am in Florida but I do take shipments. In fact, here is nice Missouri cat I mounted for my state competition last month. Took a high second-place for the cat and 1st place for habitat. You can check out my website at willinghamstaxidermy.com for more examples of my work. But if you want to find a more local taxidermist, try going to taxidermy.net and click on "taxidermists", where you can find a listing of taxidermists for each state.


Thanks for the reply! I will check out your site for sure.

Do you have pics of any other bobcats you have done or even other pics of that one? My goal here is realism. I checked with Wildlife Art Studio and they are not accepting any custom work. So I really need to find someone soon.

Here are a few pics of what they have done. Ideally I would like one sitting, or laying down, but not with the fake looking straight out leg position like some people do.

Thanks!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Were you there when they untied it from the tree or did they do it before you guys showed up? ;P


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

> Thanks for the reply! I will check out your site for sure.
> 
> Do you have pics of any other bobcats you have done or even other pics of that one? My goal here is realism. I checked with Wildlife Art Studio and they are not accepting any custom work. So I really need to find someone soon.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't have pictures of any of my others right now, but here are are some more pics of the one I posted earlier. (these were taken before the habitat was done, but the cat itself is finished) I also have another cat I'm working on, standing and snarling. I'll have pictures when its done. I admit I can't do them as well as the Wildlife Art Studio, but I always do the best I can, and use reference photos of live animals as I work on the facial details.

Thanks for your interest!

View attachment 704


View attachment 705


View attachment 706


----------



## PA Hillbilly (Feb 25, 2010)

The only picture I can find that my wife did, was done a long time ago. I know she has more pictures of cats somewhere.







Here is a picture of a fisher she did a couple of years ago.

















In my opinion the best cat guy in the country is Ashley Barrett. He won the Worlds last year with a Mountain Lion. 
His site is Critter Creations Taxidermy :: Specializing in Big Game African Taxidermy


----------

